# Trains are running!



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Laid the last of the track on the second passing siding, 
Running trains 



















Could not have got the job done with out my helper,


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

EXCELLENT !!!! 

Looking forward to many more great action shots..


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations! 
Looks like your in good hands!


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Rent him out?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Bet you had fun Don! Jerry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Don 
I'm VERY impressed with your quality of work.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Don, Looks GREAT!! Have fun with your new railroad.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Don everything looks great. I bet Nolan is having fun and Uncle Don too? Surprising how much help they are at that age.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Beautiful! 

(I was that age when I discovered you "can't" help Dad spade the garden when you're barefoot  )


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! Great helper too! Looks like he's having fun


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Don how much is a stick of plastic and how much is one PVC pipe?


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
1x2"x12' is about 10.50 not on sale. I got a lot of it for 9.50 Menard's had a sale on it. Pipe is about 3.50, I think Menard's has it cheeper about 2.79 or?


----------

